# Tiny Turtle



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is my latest I call her the "Tiny Turtle" She is made from ½" aluminum and dressed up with a tortoise shell scale. I only put the scale on one side for a palm swell. The front side I just put on a nice comfortable radius. On the scale side I put a heavy radius in the finger grip area. By using my channel lock band clamps I avoid having to grip on the binding rubber strips which I do not find really comfortable.
Don't worry the scale is faux tortoise no turtles were harmed in the making of this slingshot.  I put in a picture of the faux tortoise shell so you can see it comes in 3" diameter rods.The SS is in front of shirt pocket in the same photo. I hope you like her but don't get any ideas she is MINE! : )

CAUTION!!!!!! several cans were harmed in the making of this video!!!! If you are squeamish STOP now do not WATCH!!!!! 




































































The top left photo was edited by AntraXX. See how nice a pro can make an average photo look!!! Thanks AnTraXX


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's stunning man, really nice work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... :wub: :wub: :wub:

Any plans to make a wooden version?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Impressive, C.O.!

Darren


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Wow... :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Any plans to make a wooden version?


Nope, I doubt I can ever wear this one out. My next one is going to be half way between this size and my "Ergobone". I have the pattern worked out for that.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW. You have the midas touch. All your creations are golden. Thank you for sharing, Randy.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful. Looks like a dream.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

VERY nice work ! C-O


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Flabbergasting! :bowdown:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Holy cow!!! That is sooo cool!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, that's stunning! superb work! :bowdown:

And the design looks really cool, too!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! That's flipping awesome!! ????


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Great liitle Shooter my friend 

And your Pictures were not "average" at all! I like that you went the extra steps to take them in that beautiful landscape.

Going out to take pictures always wraps up a project for me in a very special way.

Getting home with some new Pics on my Flash-Card makes me feel like i successfully hunted something


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting! Pretty fair looking slingshot as well. Just kidding....that frame absolutely gorgeous. The finish on both the frame and tortoise shell are amazing. The ergo design looks sooooo comfy.

Well done!

Todd


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

A fine shooter!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Positively GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome work randy!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

What a fantastic lil' shooter! I love that shape. It looks like it just melted to fit the hand. Very well done!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

WOW !!!!! and excellent shot, thanks Master .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My Goodness!!!!!!

AMAZING work!!!! The design of that little baby is SUPERLATIVE!!!!

Such ergonomic qualities, packed in a small frame, with a beautiful look!!

And kudos to you, sir, for making an all environmental-friendly work with the use of a false tortoise shell!!!

...well, better prepare yourself for the next SOTM competition!!! LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cowabunga! Come on, someone had to make a ninja turtle reference. You sir continue to make simply amazing pieces of functional art!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is just 100% pure sickness!!!!!!!! What a frame! And the pictures........Mr. Can you made my day Bud! Great stuff!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks absolutely incredible!! :bowdown:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic! That first picture is gorgeous.

That's a really great size and shape for can and target shooting.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa! Finish fantastic and beautiful


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful! The tortoise shell looks amazing on aluminum.


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so nice looking slingshot it's really gorges so to say "Turtlelishes"

cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, that's a righteous little sling! Great job, man!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

greater than great, what else to say??

jazz


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Hot Dang.....


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

now that is cool love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning work Randy.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about ! Dang that's a great lil shooter. Very nice work again


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

wow that sling is beautiful...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow awesome CanOpener, a very fine shooter, a nice new shape.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing workmanship !! Well done!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding work! I really like the size.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loving the curves on this one


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Incredible! And I love the name  Very fitting.


----------

